Ask HN: Which Startups Should Have an Open Source Alternative That Don't? - toomuchtodo
======
coppolaemilio
Most of them already have, not sure what you are looking for but the main
issue with all the alternatives is that they are not popular enough or are
just pestered with bugs.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Looking for open source project ideas; core components to reduce the barrier
of entry for possible competitors.

------
tarr11
Intercom.io

~~~
striker_axel
We need a software version of that to run on own servers

------
realty_geek
The real estate sector is dying for more open source software. A good example
is this:

[https://retsrabbit.com](https://retsrabbit.com)

All it does is act as a gateway between different data formats yet only
proprietary solutions exist.

